# New OPPO BDP-93/95 Beta Firmware Released



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
OPPO has Released a new Beta Firmware BDP9x-41-0303B that is currently only Downloadable via CD-R or USB and not via the Players as Official Firmware Releases are. So far, each Beta Firmware has been identical to the Official Release.
Here is the Link:http://oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/bdp9x-firmware-41-0303beta.aspx
Here are the changes: 

This version is designed for the OPPO BDP-93 and BDP-95 Blu-ray Disc players. Comparing to the previous official release version BDP9x-38-0126, the major changes included in this version are:

Improvement to media file compatibility, such as MKV and FLAC.
The addition of "Film Fresh" video streaming service. To learn more about this service or sign up, please visit www.filmfresh.com.
The addition of a forced 3D output mode. This is useful for certain 3D projectors that do not indicate 3D support via the HDMI handshake procedure. If the "3D Mode" in the "Video Setup" section of the setup menu is set to "Forced", the player will output 3D frame-packed format to a 2D TV or projector when playing 3D Blu-ray. This option is not for 2D to 3D conversion. For most users, please leave the "3D Mode" setting at "Auto".
For users who only use the analog audio output, setting "HDMI Audio" to "Off" and "SACD Output" to "DSD" in the "Audio Format Setup" section of the setup menu will now maintain DSD output to the analog audio D/A converters. The previous firmware will force a conversion to PCM if the connected HDMI TV or A/V receiver cannot support DSD.
For the BDP-95 model only, the dedicated stereo output ports (XLR and RCA) can now be assigned to use as the Front Left and Front Right output channels.
General disc compatibility improvement based on recent and upcoming Blu-ray releases as well as user-submitted disc samples.


As soon as I can find a CD-R, I am going to Download it. It adds another Video Streaming Option (Film Fresh), but not the expected Vudu that is still forthcoming.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## LOTR07 (Aug 11, 2010)

So far so good with this firmware update no playback issues on any disk that i have thrown into it....


----------

